# My Pigeon Died ( HAWK ATTACK) ~SAD PICTURES!



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

*Homer Oct.31,2007-February 10,2009 R.I.P*

HE IS DEAD!! 






his first wife died last on valentines day, so yea!

Him and his first wife.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm sorry, Pigeonkeeper. He was a really good looking bird!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You must be heartbroken. I'm so sorry. I had a Cooper's Hawk here just this morning sittin like a statue in the Birch tree. I haven't seen a Feral all day.
Please keep all other Pigeons in. It's so much better to be alive and bored than dead.
The Hawk won't stop now until he kills all of your Pigeons.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I fear for my birds when I see or here this happening...so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm sooooo sorry Pigeonkeeper! So heartbreaking to loose a beloved pet - and he was one of your first too. And almost to the year of his first wife's passing  They were such a striking couple. Many comforting {{{hugs}}} to you.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm sorry.... how SO very awful for you.... I wish that words could make it better, but I know that time; is what it takes...... Like Dez says.... HUGS to you as well..... Im very sorry.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

luckily, he has a baby, and i will have his gene forever and ever!! that makes me happier!! i can't find lowis either. maybe she'll return, but idk!!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear pigeonkeeper. They are beautiful looking pair. Your pictures bring bad memories to me. I can still smell the blood of my pigeons dripping on my hand when I picked him up.

GoldenBoy55,
You have to prepare for it. I didn't and I got hurt bad because the hawk took my most favorite (the one in my avatar). In the beginning I didn't believe that hawk occurs at my place until I got a wake-up call. I'll say keep your most favorite inside--they usually get the one that is your most favorite.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

im so sorry,thats why when i get my birds,they will be in a flight pen...im so sad for you,i love animals but i hate hawks,reason being ,after raising chickens for 5 years,one was able to get into my chicken pen and took off with one of my hens 2 years ago,i went out everyday afterwards to see if it was going to come back,i had a surprise for it,but i didnt.Again im so sorry ):


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm really sorry to hear about Homer. At least now you know he is with Marge in Heaven. I hope Lowis finds a new mate soon and isn't too sad.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

im sorry for loss of your pigeon,he was a beautiful bird


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

pigeonkeeper,

Just was wondering if Lowis has found her way home????? I will be praying for her safe return.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

FloridaLuv said:


> pigeonkeeper,
> 
> Just was wondering if Lowis has found her way home????? I will be praying for her safe return.


 YES, SHE HAS COME HOME!! she is still wondering what happened to her homey!!  i'll get her a new mate so she won't be so lonely!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

im glad she made it home
sorry for your loss


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

do you guys think i should get her a new mate. the only ones she has left are her two babies!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

I think a new mate would be great but I think you should keep them in unless you are willing to lose more


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeonkeeper,

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved bird.

Terry


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

okay, so this lady emailed and said she has a LOT of pigeons in her barn, and if i wanted some, could just go get some. she said if i didn't they would have to be hauneted down because they have over populated her barn!! should i go get some??


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I am sorry for your loss. *Homer* was a handsome pigeon.

Maybe the lady can use some alternatives to "hunting down" the pigeons in her barn. Some careful netting. Keeping the sources of food for the pigeons closed up. If she has horses, for example, there will be grain spillage. She may prefer that pigeons get the extra grain on the ground, rather than the mice or rats. Personally I like mice and rats, but since I don't have to personally deal with a large population of either (I'm not the guy "on the scene") I won't express an opinion on that.

Sometimes the matter of "too many" pigeons, or rats, or mice, or dogs, or whatever, is merely a matter of personal perception, a viewpoint, an opinion, based more on convenience to oneself or on whimsy than on actual facts.

i won't express and opinion as to whether you should or should not go after the pigeons, since they probably have mates already. If you got a squeaker or two, maybe. 

Larry


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

because i dont really want the pigeons to be killed off like that and i don't really want to go in and just take them!! if i could take them all TO SAVE THEM, i would totally, but idk!! i would fell sad if i left some behind, and only took some though!!


----------

